# Landraider in SOB



## Mjateznik (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi

I have just started W40k and is builing a pure sisters of battle army and is pondering how well a Landraider would do in the army. I dont have a detailed army list but it would look something like this:

Saint Celestine, 2 sob squads (1 in rhino), 2 Immolators with celestians and/or domination squads, Exorcist and finally a Landraider which would also work as transport for one of the SOB squads. This can be cramped in on 1500 points but should probally be bigger.

I wounder: 

How well you think the landraider coops in a SOB army?
How good is the landraider?
How large must the army be for it to be worth the points?

please feel free to post tactics in the usage of landraiders. I.e. are they good for transport?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

LRs are not really all taht powerful. I may not know too much about the witchhunters, but i think sister repentia and acroflagents are awesome., however a LR is nice to hae every so often, the problem i see with your army is that if u r playing with less thant 1500 points, which i often do for a fast game, celestine is useless and u dont have an HQ. Also the LR takes up a ton of an army when playing smaller games. Instead why dont u think about getting some razorbacks anda squad or 2 more of those...i dont now what they are called, i think dominion squads...hmmm...well whatever squad is a fast attack and doesnt have the twinlinked boltpistols, yeah them. Just give them meltas and a rhino (so u can shoot from the top VERY FUN) or a razorback (immolater works well here, but im SM player and love my rhinos). Maybe you could get a lemen russ battletank. That would be fun too. well hope this helps may be confusing but thats just me at night cant change that. BYS


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Cant find my witch hunter dex, but can pure sob armies take land raiders? Cant remember seeing them as an option. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm afraid only an Inquisitor lord can take one, as nothing else in the codex even has the option to take one (in fact a Normal inquisitor (elites) can't take ANY transport)


----------



## Mjateznik (Mar 10, 2007)

You are absolute correct and I noticed not long many hours after I had posted this... 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Get an inquisitor anyways. Get him 3 multimelta servitors and the henchmen that improves his BS. Throw them in a good spot to camp that has a good view of the field. Get him a land raider for him. Use it as another HS option. then get 3 Exorcists. You now have 3 HS choices and a land raider.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Meh, I have a Land Raider Sanctus in my Sisters army with 2xtwin-linked heavy bolters, 1xtwin-linked multi-melta and 1xtwin-linked heavy flamer (Immolator style).

I just need to get the model finished...

...and yes it is completely unofficial. :shock:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

is the twin linked heavy flamer really necessary? seeing as how it's a template weapon, and hits automatically?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Twin-linked flamers reroll wounds instead.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> is the twin linked heavy flamer really necessary?


When you've got to burn every Emperor hating heretic in the room, hell yes.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

As a son of Lorgar, I take offense that the corpse-god's fanatics wish to burn what they do not understand.

On the subject of the LR, I would say no. LR's are a huge point pit and tend to be blown into tiny pieces by sheer weight of fire.

-Dirge


----------

